# Tip for Minnesota



## Eric Hustad

The best way i have found to catch pike in Western Minnesota is to troll a rattl' trap. You can also cast into a weed line and reel'em back and catch plenty of fish that way. I use a size 8 because the hooks are stronger and blue/silver chartrouse seem to work the best. In late june and july you can also get into walleyes trolling and casting these.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The average size of the pike we catch in MN is around 1 1/2 lbs...considering many hammer handles.

In ND our average pike was around 3 lbs, larger due to the fact we don't catch snakes.

We used shmelt on a bobber in late May and cleaned up. When the water temps rised, we trolled and casted cranks. Pain in the butt though, we couldn't troll for more than 30 seconds before hooking up. For that reason, casting might be better so there's constant action for everyone.

I can't wait for pike this summer!


----------



## Decoyer

I can't believe that you guys actually fish for those snot rockets!!! :smile: All that they do to me is destroy my bass jigs and spinnerbaits when I am bass fishing.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Slough sharks are fun to fish for with people who don't fish much(chris). We can also teach people how to bring in the fish(chris) and they keep the action going so people don't lose interest(chris). We the walleyes and crappies are slow it is sometimes fun to go catch a few sharks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

:withstupid:

I'd call catching over 100 pike a day with a few pushing 40" a good time. For a month it's the best action, and you'll catch your limit of walleyes while doing it(cohabitating the same area).

When you get down there this summer and try it...I think I'll make you a believer. :splat:


----------



## mothergoose

> On 2002-03-19 21:52, Decoyer wrote:
> I can't believe that you guys actually fish for those snot rockets!!! :smile: All that they do to me is destroy my bass jigs and spinnerbaits when I am bass fishing.


We like the snot rockets, or slough
sharks whichever you like to call them. We
can them and use the canned northern like
you would use tuna fish. It is greaat tasting. And when you fillet the northern
so they are boneless they are great eating.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Northerns are fun to catch and if you like to eat'em great. I am searching for some good ways to prepapre northerns pickled, etc. I think what we are getting at is that they are hard on equipment and get slime all over the carpet in the boat. For every nice northern you catch there are 10 little ones that hit first. I am going to start cleaning some of these fish this summer and see how it goes over with the family.


----------



## Field Hunter

Sometimes decoyer is picky on what he'll fish for. Anybody have any good smoked bass recipes.....just kidding decoyer.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Yeah, Decoyer how do those bass taste? HAHA.....kidding.

_________________
"Hammer Time"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-03-26 16:16 ]

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-03-26 16:17 ]


----------



## Madison

ERIK-

I'VE GOT A TIP!!, no more setting up at 2am after a bottle of the Jagmeister and Hot Shots, you and I both know that we can't set up spread that early!! hahahah

madison


----------



## Maverick

Hey Madison, your going to have to be a trooper if you come hunting with the big boys in ND. J/K but you know how weeee do it!


----------



## Madison

MAV-

Bout time I heard from ya!!!! Hows that finger treating you? should be back in action in no time eh!!

CAn't wait for my next ND trip!! We need to start talking about dates...

PS. Next time drop the cosby kids, farther away from the truck so I'm not ankles deep in poop!!

Keep it reel

madison


----------



## Maverick

My pin is completely out now!!! In time for the walleyes to feel the pain! I can't wait to take a trip to catch some Muskies!! Never really caught anything ovr 10 lbs for a muskie. Your right about the dates Though, you should come up for early season that way you can get some Dove hunting in also....That's a hell of alot of fun!!!

I'm still laughing about the Cosby Kid inncedent! When we were picking up the decoys I saw one of them fallowed you into Chris's truck. How was that for you guys?

ALways Keeping it real !!!
and caughing.......
Maverick


----------



## Maverick

Eric, 
There's a huge difference in the way the fish taste from North Dakot to Minnesota so don't keep the one's in minnesota. They ususally have more mercury in them due to the fact tthatb those waters have been traveled more than the ND one's so the fish are swimming in polluted waters, where as the fish in ND are coming from new lake that have minimal usage and fresh habitat for them. They are also eating cleaner foods themselves. You'll be a believer once you try it.. I'll cook some for you some time!!!
By the way the only thing I have ever caught in your lake is Northern's. You and Chris talk up your lake and never produce anything on it, except for a buzzz!!!!!
Maverick


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

LOL Mav!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad

Chris has been on me about coming out with you guys and I will have to go one of these weekends. As far as the mercury thing, you are right. It is kind of scary when you read that pregnant women shouldn't eat a meal of fish. I will bring some merc. fish and we will clean some out there and have a taste test(with Coors). Are we shooting this summer?????? Take care......


----------



## Eric Hustad

Maybe next time we will have to tone it down a little or just sleep in and go jumping. It was great meeting ya Madison, later....


----------



## Madison

Erik--

No toning down for this boy!!

I love gettin tore up from the floor up, Darryl "the real deal" Strawberry style...

As for Mercury contianing fish, just eat the smaller ones, stay away from the biggins! Mercury is a bioaccumulative toxic constituent found in are lakes and rivers due to all the old paper mills and other industries that once operated on our rivers. You can eat up to 4meals/month depending on size and water you took the fish from.

Just look at me, I'm fine (heads twitching like I'm stuck in DeeBo's pigeon coup)

madison


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

:rollin: Dang Madi you crack me up...


----------



## Maverick

"That's why I'm like F--k Hector!!"

Keeping it real!!!!!!!!!!


----------

